# La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial Belicoso Cigar Review - The #5 is an enjoyable smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial Belicoso Cigar Review - The #5 is an enjoyable smoke*

Good looks, draw and flavor. Despite the draw, the volume of smoke is on the low side and the flavor enjoyable enough that I was left with the impr...

Read the full review here: La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial Belicoso Cigar Review - The #5 is an enjoyable smoke


----------

